
Data-Driven Products (2014) [video] - momo-reina
http://mcfunley.com/data-driven-products-lean-startup-2014
======
danso
When he was still at Etsy in 2012, McKinley gave a talk about "Design for
Continuous Experimentation" that is still one of my favorite tech talks that
I've had the pleasure to attend:

[http://mcfunley.com/design-for-continuous-
experimentation](http://mcfunley.com/design-for-continuous-experimentation)

I skimmed the slides linked in this current talk and it didn't seem to mention
the test-driven stories he brought up in his 2012 talk, the highlights which
were:

1\. Some of Etsy's employees were also power users when it came to shopping
Etsy, and they would open up product pages in new tabs while skimming the
listings. So they assumed that Etsy's normal users would prefer new tab
opening to be the default upon clicking a product link. The results were an
"epic failure", with A/B testing showing that "70% more people gave up and
left the site after getting a new tab".

2\. After spending months implementing infinite scroll for search results,
which they just assumed would be a net win for user engagement, they found
that it negatively impacted the number of items users bought via searching. To
my knowledge, this is the largest example in which a company has rejected
infinite scroll based on A/B testing. I mentioned this on my blog, and that
post is by far my most visited blog post...lots of people looking for reasons
to not implement infinite scroll I guess...

------
kareemm
Phenomenal talk. There's also a great slide deck if you want to go through it
at your own pace:

[https://speakerdeck.com/mcfunley/data-driven-products-
now](https://speakerdeck.com/mcfunley/data-driven-products-now)

